# Crimson Mars (woodchips) Aground



## GEORGE1 (Feb 5, 2006)

The woodchipper Crimson Mars has gone aground on the Tamar river near 
George Town Tasmania the condition un known 1500hr 1/5/06 (Cloud) 
some photo's in my gallery
George


----------



## mike120 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi George,
I hear she has a 10m by 3m hole with rock jambed in the hole between the hold and the hull. Mike Smith


----------



## Tassie (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi George......I see the local media (Tasmanian) are getting realy politically correct and reffering to her as a 'Wood Fibre Carrier' rather than a 'Woodchip Carrier.' Trying to hide the facts.....a woodchip is a woodchip.
Regards.....Bill


----------



## GEORGE1 (Feb 5, 2006)

mike120 said:


> Hi George,
> I hear she has a 10m by 3m hole with rock jambed in the hole between the hold and the hull. Mike Smith


Yes i hear that to. She dropped her anchor and lost that . She is back in Bell Bay i think for some time it was some thing to see when i got home from work

regards George


----------



## mike120 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Crimson Mars*

Hi George,
They are going to take about 2,000t off her before they let her go.


----------



## GEORGE1 (Feb 5, 2006)

mike120 said:


> Hi George,
> They are going to take about 2,000t off her before they let her go.


 Yes she is along side #6 wharf. I will go tomorrow and see what's going on 
it was very close to (Night)
Regards George


----------



## mike120 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Crimson Mars*

Hi George,
My latest info is they will have to recover the anchour which weighs 8t and about 80t of anchour chain before she can sail. the story is also she will have to be shadowed by a salvage tug from Singapore. So she wont be getting away on friday I would guess and could be some interesting photos when she does. I will keep in touch


----------



## GEORGE1 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Crimson Mars*

Hi Mike my info from today is that at this stage it will leave Saterday.
The anchor they are still looking for it. When i got home from work tonight
they where out the front of home diving for it .
I went on the hill at #6 and it look's like they are about to take some chips of her that's today 10/5/06
regards George (keep in touch)


----------



## GEORGE1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Crimson Mars left the Tamar river Fri 12/06 hole and all
George


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

I have post a pic of CRIMSON MARS few time ago in my gallery! (*)) 
Gp


----------

